

An overnight increase approximately one megawatt - sgt

I just received this e-mail from Hetzner, sent to all their datacenter clients.<p>"During the night of 30.06.2012 to 01.07.2012 our internal
monitoring systems registered an increase in the level of
IT power usage by approximately one megawatt.<p>The reason for this huge surge is the additional switched
leap second which can lead to permanent CPU load on Linux
servers."
======
mark_l_watson
My server seemed OK, but I did a 'shutdown -r now' anyway.

